# Media bar disappeared



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

My media bar is gone. Can’t swipe it up. Anyone else see this? Suggestions?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Two button reboot will likely take care of it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Try tapping on the Music Note symbol instead of swiping.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Turn on and off with the music button. Change size by swiping.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Turn on and off with the music button. Change size by swiping.


 IIRC, if you just keep pressing the music button, it will cycle between the sizes too. No swiping required.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> IIRC, if you just keep pressing the music button, it will cycle between the sizes too. No swiping required.


Ok, I was wrong.

Tapping on the music button toggles between showing and hiding the media window.

Tapping on the picture in the upper-left corner of the media window will cycle between the three sizes.

So you can still avoid swiping.


----------

